
Don’t Let The Bastards Grind You Down - peter123
http://www.highway12ventures.com/2009/10/15/dont-let-the-bastards-grind-you-down/
======
Mz
It reminds me of what I told my sons many times, who have said since they were
children that they wanted to make video games for a living:

I don't think you can do it. I think that's just a childhood dream that you
will outgrow. But don't let my lack of vision stop you. Feel free to prove me
wrong.

